# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  gsp vs silva

## sprawlbrawl

ok i know there are probally 3000 of thease threads but who thinks that gsp has faced way tuffer competation like hughs 3times kos penn sherk and soon to be fitch.sliva has faced henderson and franklin 2 times travis (the bum) lutter chris leben,come on i fell the ww division is way more stacked than mw how do you compare the 2

----------


## jbonez19

i'm a gsp fan, but anderson silva would wreck him. if gsp even dreams he fights anderson he better wake up quick and hope his belt is still there.

----------


## graeme87

Good point, I'd like to see GSP move up and fight Silva.

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> i'm a gsp fan, but anderson silva would wreck him. if gsp even dreams he fights anderson he better wake up quick and hope his belt is still there.


i think it would be a good fight with gsp by ground and poundin the third

----------


## jbonez19

> i think it would be a good fight with gsp by ground and poundin the third


i think it would be a great fight with anderson by knee to the nose and through the back of the head in the second.

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> i think it would be a great fight with anderson by knee to the nose and through the back of the head in the second.


i dont think gsp would stand for a second like when he fought serra the second time

----------


## jbonez19

> i dont think gsp would stand for a second like when he fought serra the second time


then he better find a good surgeon who knows how to re-attach arms. am i going overboard? haha. let's just say that i think anderson would win no matter what. i think georges only chance would be to come out swinging and hope he connects before anderson knocks his block off.

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> then he better find a good surgeon who knows how to re-attach arms. am i going overboard? haha. let's just say that i think anderson would win no matter what. i think georges only chance would be to come out swinging and hope he connects before anderson knocks his block off.


no that would be the wrost thing he could do.George always has a great game plan and exacutes(spelling)it well he would take him down and grind him out for sure it would be the upset of the centery

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> i think it would be a great fight with anderson by knee to the nose and through the back of the head in the second.


funny :0beatoff:

----------


## WARMachine

GSP vs. Silva seems to be the only thing on the Sherdoggers minds as of late.... But nevertheless it doesnt seem it will happen... GSP is fighting Fitch in a few months and BJ Penn has already made it clear he intends to move up in weight and fight GSP again in his attempt to be the greatest fighter ever.... During that time Silva has to fight... its already rumored that Wanderlei could drop to fight him... as well as Okami seems to be next on the hit list... sooo.... who knows....

----------


## Deltasaurus

it would be cool to see i think it would go either way depending on who made a slight mistake like a game of chess also would be cool to see kimbo vs lesnar

----------


## roid_rage

well.. wanderlei isnt going anywhere but towards ripping page's asses one more time... so anderson silva will continue to be the king of the world (pretty much cause he is in the weekest division after the HWs)... I hope GSP goes up, but of course that doenst mean he's going to be anderson, but at least give him a hell of a job... I like anderson, he is a hell of a fighter and a pretty good dude for what it looks like... I'm just getting kind of tired of all the silva's nutthugging, he is so good he can beat page, chuck, wanderlei, randy, fedor... ALL AT ONCE... and after that sub GOD himself......

----------


## sprawlbrawl

lol awesome

----------


## Ironweb

I think GSP can beat him. He is very well rounded and has taken on some very good competition. I think that anderson is good just not as good as he is made up to be.

----------


## BullDogg20

> I think GSP can beat him. He is very well rounded and has taken on some very good competition. I think that anderson is good just not as good as he is made up to be.


Agreed

----------


## T_Own

anderson has had very many lackluster fights, but i dont think there is ANY way that gsp could tko him. id even go as far as to say the only way i could see gsp winning is by pulling out a quick submission during a scramble. id love to see it, im a big gsp fan, but i dont think he has the striking or overpowering ground game to beat the spider when hes on point

----------

